# What type of Lawn Tractor Battery is this?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I think this is a class U1 12-Volt battery, but I'm not sure if it's an R or L version:

It's for a Craftsman lawn Tractor (LT-2000). I need to find a replacement. Also, is it ok to replace it with one with a slightly higher CA or CCA rating?

Thanks!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You can replace it with the highest cca that will fit in there. With batteries, the bigger the better.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

By L or R I assume you would be referring to which side the posts are on. Negative on right, positive on left.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Timbo3985 said:


> By L or R I assume you would be referring to which side the posts are on. Negative on right, positive on left.


Yeah. But how do you tell when ordering a replacement if the positive is on the left? They would have to specify it in the listing?

For example:
-This one says positive is top right, and is called U1R: https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/autocraft-lawn-garden-pro-battery-group-size-u1r-340-cca-u1r-2/2050005-P?searchTerm=U1+battery
-This is the wrong one, then?

-And this one says the pos. terminal is on the top left, and is called U1: https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/autocraft-lawn-garden-pro-battery-group-size-u1-340-cca-u1-3/2050013-P?searchTerm=U1+battery
-Is this the one I would need?

So, do I need a U1R? Or a U1? 
U1?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green said:


> So, do I need a U1R? Or a U1?
> U1?


I would just look up the group size of the battery you have. Interstate says that SP-30R is a U1R.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > So, do I need a U1R? Or a U1?
> ...


I saw that, too. But I'm totally confused, because:
-In my photo, isn't the positive (red) on the left? To me, that's the left side (my left).
-Every U1R description I have read, including the links I posted above, say the positive is on the right for a U1R.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Group size is an industry-standard for batteries that indicates both the physical size of the battery and the polarity - i.e. where the positive and negative posts are located on the battery. You should have no issues with any replacement battery in that U1R group size with the same CA/CCA or higher.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here you go, now the positive terminal is on the right. Buy a U1R - or don't. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> Here you go, now the positive terminal is on the right. Buy a U1R - or don't. :thumbup:


Haha.. I was going to say the exact same thing


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Ware, you were 100% right...the battery indeed gets installed inverted from the rear perspective, and that was not a fluke.

Here is another person's photo. And it's also a U1R. Problem solved.

Thanks, all. I'm going to buy a U1R.


----------

